# "RCN could use lasers to fight pirates on high seas" - 2016 article



## CougarKing (11 Feb 2016)

Please refrain from referencing Dr. Evil's Sharks with fricking laser beams again.  ;D

Vice.com



> *Canadian Navy Could Use Space and Lasers to Battle Pirates on the High Seas*
> 
> By Justin Ling
> February 10, 2016 | 8:45 am
> ...


----------



## cupper (11 Feb 2016)

This might be the way to go.

https://youtu.be/aLagODygcbs


----------

